# Neue Monty Schuhe



## ChrisKing (27. März 2004)

naja neu is nur die Farbe, sieht gut aus find ich.


----------



## aramis (27. März 2004)

Ach, die haben jetzt wohl auch endlich begriffen, dass Rosa und Neongrün nicht so gut ankommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (27. März 2004)

also meine sind gelb, blau, orange  auch nich schlecht


----------



## LauraPalmer (27. März 2004)

hab heute auch Monty-shoes bstellt - hoffentlich krieg i die da und ned die bunten - aber i befürcht fast, wenn die als neu angepriesen werden, daß ich bald die Neon-Geräte trete...


----------



## Schlingsi (27. März 2004)

braucht man so was wirklich? leichte sneakers mit weicher sohle sind doch auch ok, oder?! also ich bin ja nie mit trialschuhen gefahren, kann auch voll der bringer sein!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2004)

@schlingsi: sneackers mit weicher sohle, tuns genauso.
Belay z.B. fährt auch normale sneackers, also scheißß drauf............
ich fahr die try-all und find die top. ich find irgendwie keine sneackers, die ich cool finde, die billiger sind als die try-all, also kann ich gleich die try-all fahren.....................so what

hey die neuen montys sehen topstens aus(im gegensatz zu den alten)
obwohl ich die try-all besser finde(von der optik)


----------



## ChrisKing (27. März 2004)

der rießen MOnty Schriftzug nervt halt


----------



## interlock (27. März 2004)

giebts die auch in 47?
lebe halt auf großem fuß


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. März 2004)

Ich kann das Bild nicht ansehen habe mir aber von einer woche welche in Grösse 47 Bestellt, k.a. obs die gibt...


----------



## interlock (28. März 2004)

sonst muss ich mir jeweils 2 einzelne aneinanderstricken 
hab so ähnliche mal bei deichman in der kinder abteilung gesehen. 
bei monty ist ja alles möglich


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. März 2004)

Also bei Hebo hatte ich ne 46 und die hat auch gepasst, wie Monty im Vergleich ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (12. März 2005)

*Thread wieder rauskram*

Weiß jemand ob die Monty's genau gleich Ausfallen wie die TryAll Schuhe?
Also ist größe "44=44"?


----------



## hopmonkey (12. März 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> *Thread wieder rauskram*
> 
> Weiß jemand ob die Monty's genau gleich Ausfallen wie die TryAll Schuhe?
> Also ist größe "44=44"?



Also ich trag normalerweise 43/44 und muß sagen, die neuen monty fallen eher klein aus, also wenn ihr zwischen zwei größen liegt, nehmt eher die kleinen.
Auch wenn behauptet "fallen eher groß aus"; vielleicht bei Kindergrößen!?

Im extremfall tauscht sie der Krahnstöver in Celle (montyGermany) gegen aus, wenn se noch ok sind. Hatte sie auch zu groß, bin sogar zweimal (auch natural) gefahrn und habse dann sauber zurückgeschickt.

Und der Grip is auf KÄFIGPEDALEN super, die TryAll passen denkich besser auf PINS/Platform, aber das sieht man eigentl, wenn man die Sohlen neben die entsprechenden Pedale hält.

grüzi


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. März 2005)

Also sorry aber bei Monty Schuhen hörts bei mir auf. Mit sowas an den Füßen geh ICH nicht aus dem Haus. Dann lieber meine 4 Jahre alten zerfetzten Skateschuhe!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (12. März 2005)

weiß jemand was für schuhe der Craig in all seinen Vids an hat, ich seh immer nur diese braunen Dinger (die sehen net schlecht aus) aber seh kein Markenschriftzug oder sonst was. Weiß da jemand mehr wie ich, weil bei unserem local shoe dealer find ich keine guten mit einigermaßen weicher Sohle.

wär nett, danke!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. März 2005)

Ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten oder sowas also versteh mich bitte nicht falsch aber sollte man nicht seinen eigenen Stil fahren und nicht immer gucken was andere Fahrer in Videos für Zeug tragen bloß damit man dann auf dem Python wie der Cls aussieht. Vielleicht dann auch noch ein paar Jeans und ein Shirt wo England draufsteht, man kann es auch übertreiben. Da kannst du doch fast jeden X-beliebigen Skaterschuh nehmen, die haben doch alle ne relativ weiche Sohle oder?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. März 2005)

hat zufällig jemand erfahrung mit der haltbarkeit der monty-schuhe? (vllt. sogar im vergleich mit den von try-all) ???...und was kosten die monty's?...DANKE schon ma im vorraus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (12. März 2005)

monty's kosten 96  und try all 90 

//EDIT: 

hab da was verwechselt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=152621
da steht noch was zu schuhen


----------



## Hopserhäsle (12. März 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten oder sowas also versteh mich bitte nicht falsch aber sollte man nicht seinen eigenen Stil fahren und nicht immer gucken was andere Fahrer in Videos für Zeug tragen bloß damit man dann auf dem Python wie der Cls aussieht. Vielleicht dann auch noch ein paar Jeans und ein Shirt wo England draufsteht, man kann es auch übertreiben. Da kannst du doch fast jeden X-beliebigen Skaterschuh nehmen, die haben doch alle ne relativ weiche Sohle oder?


ja sag mal was soll denn die schei.ß.e. Ich hab 1. nicht gesagt, dass ich genau die will.
2. will ich auch nicht unbedingt seinen Stil haben.
3. eben kaum ein Skaterschuh den ich in einem Laden angeschaut hab ist einigermaßen weich.
4. hättest deine Antwort sparen können, mit so einem blöden Comment. Ich kann lassen und tun was ich will.

Wollte nur wissen was das für Schuhe sind und dann zumindest mal in den Läden nach dieser Marke oder vielleicht auch nach dem gleichen Modell fragen um die anzuschauen. Wer weiß, vielleicht sind die ja fast wie alle anderen, aber ich würds halt gern wissen/testen.

Immer nur so f.u.cki.n.g Antworten was ist denn mit euch los !?


----------



## isah (13. März 2005)

der msc-trialer hats nur nett gemeint..

bist du sicher das die schuhe von ihm nicht irgendwelche x-beliebigen sind, hab mir grad eins angeguckt, die sehen nicht wie spezielle trial-schuhe aus..


----------



## Hopserhäsle (13. März 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> der msc-trialer hats nur nett gemeint..
> 
> bist du sicher das die schuhe von ihm nicht irgendwelche x-beliebigen sind, hab mir grad eins angeguckt, die sehen nicht wie spezielle trial-schuhe aus..


ja ich bin auch gleich bissl aggressiv geworden  naja ähm klar sind das normale skaterschuhe drum wollt ichs ja wissen, weil die Monty, TryAll, usw. kenn ich ja!

Naja jetzt ist ja alles wieder gut und ich bin auch (fast) nimmer sauer, bloß meine Frage konnte immernoch niemand beantworten!?


----------



## Mac Gyver (13. März 2005)

Zum Thema keine weichen Sneaker finden: Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass Skateschuhe immer erst nach ca 2 Jahren richtig weich sind...die muss man einfach weichtretten   Ich hab mal gemerkt dass ich am besten mit den alten Hausschuhen von meinem Dad fahren kann...die sind zwar hinten auf aber die ham ne ultraweiche sohle...*wegschrei* aber wirklich kein scherz mit den bin ich über die 80 cm gekommen!!


----------



## elhefe (13. März 2005)

@ MSC Trialer (& Hopserhäsle)

Die Vergangenheit hat ja bereits gezeigt, dass Hopserhäsle seine Entscheidungen dreimal absichert. So war es beim Fahrradkauf. Beim Schuhkauf ist es natürlich noch komplizierter   .

Aber ich lass mir auch gerne meine Meinung von anderen bilden. Von Fachleuten natürlich. Das macht für mich in Sachen Trial der Aramis. Da gibt´s immer Denkanstösse.

Zum Thema Schuh. Die Berliner Trialaportfreunde haben jetzt einen neuen BILLIG -Schuh für sich entdeckt. Um die 25 Euro. Vom Stil her sind die wie Ringerschuhe und haben eine superdünne Sohle und sind glaube auch überknöchelhoch.
Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis müsste also stimmen. Gibt es glaube bei RENO?

Achtung: Nichts für "MArkenfetischisten" 

MfG Tilo


----------



## isah (13. März 2005)

kannst du ein photo machen?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (13. März 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du ein photo machen?


genau, wenn se gut aussehen, dann spielt die Marke keine Rolle.

Das mit dem absichern, naja beim Bike Kauf wars sogar mehr wie dreimal  und mit Schuhen, naja nur mal so. Andere fragen fünfmal am Tag irgendeinen s.c.h.eiß und da isses euch egal oder ?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (13. März 2005)

Vans Geoff Rowley XL2, mit denen bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## isah (13. März 2005)

Gefallen mir optisch ziemlich gut, in was für schuhläden kriegt man die/ Was kosten die dort?

Und welche pedale fährst du?

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (13. März 2005)

Wenn möglich

Bitte auch immer ein foto von der sohle machen,

danke.


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. März 2005)

Das sind doch die neuen Monty Schuhe oder??? Der Comas hat die bei der WM gehabt....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. März 2005)

Tut mir echt leid für die thread-vergewaltigung,aba wenn sich grad ma die möglickeit bietet muss ich sie nutzten  ...und zwar hab ich mal ne frage zu dem monty dort oben,hab schon danach gesucht ,konnte aba nix finden,deshalb frag ich jetzt ma euch...weiß zufällig jemand was das teil ,so wies der gute Herr Comas (also serienmäßig) dort oben fährt kostet???

EDIT:wäre nett wenn mir noch jemand was zu der haltbarkeit der monty-schuhe sagen könnte


----------



## Heizerer2000 (13. März 2005)

1895 www.monty-bikes.de


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. März 2005)

dankö


----------



## elhefe (13. März 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du ein photo machen?




Leider nein. Bin nicht im Besitz solcher Schuhe. Vielleicht können Panzerfahrer & Co das mal übernehmen.

Im Prinzip sehen die Schuhe so aus, wie die im Retrohype von Markenherstellern wie Puma angebotenen Schuhe. Halt solche Ringer- oder Boxerschuhe. Die hier gemeinten sind dann halt eine billige Nachahmung, aber gerade daher preislich zum Trial geeignet.

MfG Tilo


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. März 2005)

die sind aba nicht zufällig blau-weiß,wahlweise auch rot-weiß,haben nen klettverschluss,kosten 19,95 und haben weiße schnürsenkel...oda?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. März 2005)

hab die 04 er monty schuhe.
also die 03er ham locker n jahr gehoben. und die 04 er sind jetzt auch schon n halbes jahr alt.
des einzige was der sohle n bissl weh tut sind so bmx pedale mit pins.mal sehn was die 05 er schuhe taugen. hoffe die kommen bald auf n markt.

gruß
SEBO


----------



## elhefe (14. März 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> die sind aba nicht zufällig blau-weiß,wahlweise auch rot-weiß,haben nen klettverschluss,kosten 19,95 und haben weiße schnürsenkel...oda?




Ich glaube, die BEschreibung kommt dehnen sehr nahe. Ich hab die mir gar nicht genau angeschaut. Fand blos die dünne Sohle sehr geil. Die Berliner haben sich auch recht positiv dazu geäußert. Und für nen Zwanecker macht man ja nun gar nichts falsch. Die Schuhe könnten sogar in dem "Ein Sonntag im Winter in Berlin" Video zu sehen sein.

Wo gibt es die von Dir gemeinten Schuhe?

MfG Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (14. März 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt es die von Dir gemeinten Schuhe?
> 
> MfG Tilo



Bei Deichman,hab sie mal anprobiert ,sind vom gefühl her top,gabs aba nur noch in der 43 und 45,der eine zu klein, der andre zu groß     ...sind auch eher knapp geschnitten,da braucht man nen "garde-maß-fuß"   ...das einzige manko war die etwas schmal ausgefallene sohle,sonst top  ,in der 44 hätt ich sie sofort genommen,sehen auch sehr schön aus,ich würd sie am ehesten mit den monty vergleichen...


----------



## wodka o (14. März 2005)

Diese Schuhe gibts bei: http://www.street-schuhe.de/
Die Marke heisst "CULTsport".
Das sind aber keine Boxer-Schuhe, sondern Racing-Schuhe (kosten 24,90â¬ ) . Finde irgendwie kein Foto von den Dingern...die sehen so Ã¤hnlich aus wie die hier:
>>klick mich hart<< ...nur in anderen Farben.


----------



## aramis (14. März 2005)

Sind das vielleicht solche Klo-Latschen wie ich sie auch mal ne längere Zeit getragen habe? http://trialmaniax.de/B93_0124.jpg


----------



## elhefe (15. März 2005)

Dann werde ich einem von den Schumis mal sein paar SChuhe abziehen.

@ Ara

1. Ist das in Schönborn?
2. Ist das der Schiri mit den Artikulationsschwierigkeiten (der WO das Gerücht geht, dass Matze ihm die Gusche verbogen hat   )?
3. *WO BLEIBT MEIN RITZEL?!?!*   (Trotz der Verzögerung vielen Dank im Voraus   

MfG Tilo


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. März 2005)

hi, wollte nur eben schnell sagen das es bei ( nicht erschrecken  ) plus sogenannte "Biker-Schuhe" gibts  ! habe sehr weiche sohle und nen super grip für 13 glaube ich  ! haben zum glück auch eine sehr breite sohle.
bild1 bild2 bild3 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. März 2005)

zum glück hab ich nen PLUS im nebenhaus  ,wie sindn die schuhe so in der praxis?grippen die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. März 2005)

also wenn du den halt meinst  dann ja ! also ich fahre solche bmx pedalen  und die schuhe kleben fast an den pedalen  !


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. März 2005)

sieht für mich absolut nich trialgeeignet aus die sohle...also ich bleib bei "skateschuhen" mit sonen wabenstruktur an der sohle


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. März 2005)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn du den halt meinst  dann ja ! also ich fahre solche bmx pedalen  und die schuhe kleben fast an den pedalen  !



ok,thx,ich meinte natürlich die,wollt ich nur wissen falls ich sie mir hol


----------



## ph1L (16. März 2005)

nix für ungut aber die sehen aus wie die schuhe von crusty dem clown


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. März 2005)

lool  du guckst zu viel simpsons  aber ich versicher dier das das nur auf dem bild so aussieht


----------



## elhefe (17. März 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> nix für ungut aber die sehen aus wie die schuhe von crusty dem clown




So lange die Füße nicht so lang sind, wie die vom Tingel Tangel Bob (Terwilliger) geht's wohl...


----------

